

Architects propose 136-mile cycling network above London - cjrp
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/3/5269294/norman-foster-skycycle-london-cycling-network

======
forgotmycreds
Yes and in 2015 we can use our hoverboards to fly over this road. There are
not enough bikers, and that is also why there will never be enough. Lets hope
they build one line and see how succesfull it is. How does the rail like this
plan? They are not thrilled I assume, as they earn good from people taking
short trips.

~~~
blueskin_
I would assume they could make it lucrative enough by charging for renting the
space above their lines. Maybe it would improve the dire service quality and
pricing of the railways a bit.

